
Facebook Rebrands Oculus Research as “Facebook Reality Labs” - avolcano
https://tech.fb.com/introducing-the-new-facebook-reality-labs-plus-save-the-date-for-facebook-connect-on-september-16/
======
sharken
At least there are alternatives to Facebook products:
[https://uploadvr.com/index-takes-over-rift/](https://uploadvr.com/index-
takes-over-rift/)

